

Payment Processing in Canada - ezrider4428

We are planning out our payment processing method and from my research this is how it should work:<p>1. Use Wufoo to mange the sales form
2. Chargify to manage the recurring payments and the client lists
3. Beanstream to do the actual payment processing and deposit to our bank account.<p>Anyone have any feedback on this?  Is there an easier way to do it?<p>Thanks
======
ezrider4428
I think I am going to take Wufoo out of the picture as its $30/month for the
payment integration forms. Chargify has some decent payment pages that will
fit our needs.

------
fastspring
You may want to take a look at SaaSy, FastSpring's sister service for SaaS
companies. You'd get all you need in a single, all-inclusive solution.

